# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Cosecha y post cosecha de quinua

## Bruno Cillóniz

El video da a conocer la forma correcta de realizar la cosecha y poscosecha de quinua, valioso grano andino de alto valor nutricional. Se explica las formas de cosechar la quinua: manual, manual mecánica y mecánica. Asimismo, se describen cada una de las etapas correspondientes a la cosecha manual, por ser la más utilizada en nuestro país, tales como: siega o corte, formación de arcos o parvas, trilla, venteo y limpieza del grano, secado del grano  selección, almacenamiento, procesamiento y usos en la alimentación humana.     *Fuente: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NF9-ADkgl0g*Temas similares: Majes peru cosecha de Quinua SEPA DE POST COSECHA DE PALTAS - 21 y 22 de Febrero, 2013 POST COSECHA  (18 y 19 de Octubre) Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales Capacitacion Post Cosecha

----------

